# All my Yahoo Finance Canada Portfolios disappeared



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

Starting yesterday, all my portfolios in Yahoo Finance are gone. I spent a lot of time building and maintaining them and I'm not happy.

Am I the only one, or do any others have the same problem? If I have to spend the time to rebuild them, obviously I will NOT do so in Yahoo! Which other free Websites do CMF members recommend?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

I use Google Finance. It's pretty good (a few things I could argue about, but it's free, so I try not to complain).


----------



## Xoron (Jun 22, 2010)

I use yahoo too (the .com site, not .ca) and haven't had any problems in the past few days with my portfolio. 

A few weeks back (maybe months at this point) I had problems, but not recently.

How do you access the portfolios? I get to them from http://my.yaho.com (A customizable landing page for news stories, mail, portfolios)


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

I go to ca.finance.yahoo.com. They were back briefly yesterday, then gone again today with the following message: 

_Portfolios are currently under maintenance; sorry for the inconvenience. We are working on a solution and will be back shortly._

I printed my main portfolio when it was back, so I can easily re-create if necessary. I hold some securities in more than one account. I like to have an easy to reach site where I can see everything in one place with the combined ACB and total number of shares.


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

Xoron, thanks for the tip. I went to "My Yahoo" from the page with the error message, and it contained my portfolio list and they work from there. I never normally go to "My Yahoo. It seems there are different ways to get to the same destination at Yahoo Canada.


----------



## Xoron (Jun 22, 2010)

pwm said:


> I printed my main portfolio when it was back, so I can easily re-create if necessary. I hold some securities in more than one account. I like to have an easy to reach site where I can see everything in one place with the combined ACB and total number of shares.


On the US Site, you can download your transactions to CSV file. Not sure if you can on the Canadian. 








 
_(Not sure why the image is so small, but click on it to see where in the page)_


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

Yes, and I just did it! I never noticed that before. Thanks again.


----------



## Xoron (Jun 22, 2010)

And the cool part about the my.yahoo.com page is you can see a snapshot of all your portfolios on one page. That's what I do (my.yahoo.com is my default homepage)


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

I can't get any portfolio updates at Yahoo.com anymore. It's been acting up for a while, and is completely dead today. 

All you get is: _No fields are selected for this view. Please edit the view to select the fields to display._

You can hit F5 forever and still no update. I copied my portfolios over to Google Finance and it looks good there. I downloaded a CSV file from Yahoo and uploaded it to Google without much trouble. I think I'll abandon Yahoo.com as it's been problematic lately.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised if Yahoo isn't under some kind of hacking attack.

I received a notification from Yahoo about "suspicious activity" on my email account..........and had to change my password.

The notification makes me think they have a problem.


----------



## Xoron (Jun 22, 2010)

pwm said:


> I can't get any portfolio updates at Yahoo.com anymore. It's been acting up for a while, and is completely dead today.


Same here, but it does eventually come back with the details (after multiple refresh attempts).


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

If Yahoo is hacked or not.............any "security" on the internet is getting to be a joke.

There was a hacker on CNBC who took over full control over one of the hosts smart phone is 34 seconds flat.........without knowing any passwords or other security information.

Fortunately, he is now one of the good guys................who helps the government ferret out the bad guys.


----------



## Xoron (Jun 22, 2010)

Just FYI, my portfolios show up fine on the http://my.yaho.com page. Just the http://finance.yahoo.com/portfolio/xxxxxx pages are problematic for me.


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

I've not been able to get anything to show up today either way I access it. It's not the browser, as I've tried several.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Have you tried logging in from a different country portal of Yahoo?
So instead of Yahoo.com, try Yahoo.ca or Yahoo.au etc.
Login from there and then try navigating to your portfolio.


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

It makes no difference. Regardless how you get there, you end up in the same place: http://ca.finance.yahoo.com/portfolio/pf_1/view/v3 and it's not working. I'm converted to Google Finance now, so it doesn't matter to me.


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

I just noticed that I'm now a "senior member". WOOHOO! It must happen at 100 posts.


----------



## Xoron (Jun 22, 2010)

I've been using portfolios since _*Sep 1, 2002*_, I'm going to wait out this problem 

I really don't want to have to move my transactions from Yahoo to Google.


----------



## Xoron (Jun 22, 2010)

Seems to be working A-OK today :cower:


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

Yes, mine are working too. Now I have Google to turn to if Yahoo acts up again. One really shouldn't be watching his investments on a daily basis and obsessing over small changes, but I like to see what the markets are doing and how it's affecting my stocks & ETFS. All my transactions are in Quicken and I can get numerous reports there, but I watch my stuff daily. I'm retired and have lots of time on my hands.


----------

